# Houston we have a smile.....



## Brendens_Mom (Aug 27, 2006)

I finaly got some smiles on camera, I tell ya they are not easy to get


----------



## terri (Aug 27, 2006)

What a doll! Send him Aunt Terri kisses, ok?


----------



## Alison (Aug 27, 2006)

:mrgreen: and what an adorable smile it is!


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank you very much...here is something for his TPF Aunties...


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 27, 2006)

What a sweet smile it is. Soon, he'll be smiling and giggling all the time.


----------



## SkWeEkiE (Sep 2, 2006)

i like the 3rd pic!

Cute baby!


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you all for the nice comments...I thought i would share an updated set..


----------



## Alison (Sep 4, 2006)

Isn't it unsafe to sleep and play hockey?! 

He's adorable, and getting so big so fast! Thanks for sharing these


----------



## Corry (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG SO CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE! I love the hockey outfit.  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Sep 4, 2006)

lol, Alison...only if you sleep next to him then you get beat up...

He is getting big fast, he is now 11lbs...can you believe it, when he was born he was 8lbs 11oz...YIKES I guess everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2006)

You two have such a beautiful, beautiful boy here. Wow.
The photos of him are so cute, I love the second and the last of the second lot you posted. 
I am amazed to see so much hair on him already, all my kids were baldies for quite some time, I'm afraid ... .


----------

